# Cat Forum & Online Supply Links?



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd like to locate a forum of _PTF quality_ for cat owners.
I'm not intersted in a froufrou sight where owners talk
about their cat antics, but more interested in the cat
related products, care information and health needs.

I would also like great sights to buy all cat supplies.
Please provide as many links as you currently use.
I can google this myself, but am more interested in
what you actually use, not search engine results.

I'll be adopting a brother & sister 2 year olds a
Month from now, and want to be well prepared :icon_wink


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just buy yoru supplies from petsmart. You won't find prices much better after shipping.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

I buy a lot of my pet supplies here http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the replies thus far.

I got a 6' cat tree/condo off craigslist
as well as a "man with van" to get it.

I'm getting the food and litter from Petco

I got a pair of cat carriers from DrF&S

and a pair of custom name tags off ebaY.

*I could still use a good forum to share*
*cat keeping tips and product reviews.*


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.catforum.com/

http://www.thecatsite.com/forums/

I've visited both sites to inquire about cystitis (pollakiuria/hematuria) and got some great info....


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

i work at a cat hospital, so you're also always welcome to PM me with any questions.


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a very generous offer, thanks.
I'll be searching through threads on
other forums before I would PM you.

Fortunately the cats I'm getting are
2 year old pure breed short hairs that
are well known for outstanding health.

and as former show cats, they have
built up a lot more resistances than
a typical kitten to one house cats.

so my concerns now are making my
home cat friendly & buying all the right
products to make them welcome here.


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

purebred cats are actually more prone to health problems than mixed-breed cats.

dogs are the same way.

if you refine the gene pool and breed for looks, you leave the animal open to a lot of other genetic problems down the road. just see if you can research if they're prone to developing anything major (bone/joint issues, neurological problems, heart problems, kidney problems, blood disorders, bladder stones, etc...) so that you can make a list of things you want your vet to check for the first time you bring them in.

good luck!


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

very interesting, thanks for all these insights.

In this case it's a purebred of a native species,
that's been around for centuries, not refined for
looks or character in the past few decades.

http://all-cats.blogspot.com/2007/08/korat.html

US and Euro breeders often mix their sires with
original native cats to keep the gene pool fresh.


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

even cats that have been around for a long time have serious health problems, not just recently developed breeds. persians, siamese, maine coone cats...almost every purebred animal is prone to some problem or another. some are just more serious than others.

from what i was able to find online, the korat is prone to: respiratory tract infections; bad reactions to anesthesia, to pesticides and to vaccines; and a neurological disease called gangliosidosis (which breeders have been working hard to breed out of their lines).

i'm not trying to make you worry, i'm being helpful. not all vets know what every purebred animal might be prone to. for example, if you can go in and say "hey, i read that my cat might be prone to having a reaction to anesthesia. is there anything you can do to offset that?" then they will be able to take every precaution they know of to keep that from happening instead of putting them under anesthesia the standard way.


----------

